# Precision Mathews PM935TV Video Review



## zmotorsports (Nov 16, 2014)

I finally had a few minutes today to edit and post up the video review of the Precision Mathews PM935TV that I did about a month ago.  I have had several people on the forum ask for a video overview so here it is.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YuVpZLDjJWA

Hopefully this will be beneficial to anyone looking at this machine or at least answer some questions and give them a look/see.


----------



## Lynrob (Nov 16, 2014)

Great video, Mike.  I learned a lot and I am impressed with that mill!  I have been trying to decide what to do about way covers for my mill and I like what you have done.  Can you tell me where you got the material?  BTW, I also watched your lathe review while I was on your channel.  That, also, was an excellent review.  Thank you for taking time to share your experience with us.


----------



## zmotorsports (Nov 16, 2014)

Lynrob said:


> Great video, Mike.  I learned a lot and I am impressed with that mill!  I have been trying to decide what to do about way covers for my mill and I like what you have done.  Can you tell me where you got the material?  BTW, I also watched your lathe review while I was on your channel.  That, also, was an excellent review.  Thank you for taking time to share your experience with us.



Thanks, I appreciate the compliment.  I am really new to this youtube stuff and need to work on my presentation a bit.  

As far as the table covers, it is just some neoprene rubber material that I got fom McMaster Carr a while back for another project and had some left over.


----------



## coolidge (Nov 16, 2014)

Great video, very nice mill it looks impressive and great review!


----------



## zmotorsports (Nov 17, 2014)

coolidge said:


> Great video, very nice mill it looks impressive and great review!



Thank you.  Yes it is a very nice milling machine.  Very high end and well built.


----------



## catoctin (Nov 17, 2014)

Great review Mike!  I am having a blast working on mine.
-Joe


----------



## zmotorsports (Nov 17, 2014)

catoctin said:


> Great review Mike!  I am having a blast working on mine.
> -Joe



That' good Joe.  Glad to hear you still like it.  I like mine more each and every time I use it.  Great little mill.


----------



## GA Gyro (Nov 17, 2014)

GREAT video Mike!  

Yeah, making videos, especially starring ourselves... is not as easy as taking a selfie... :lmao:

Good work!  

Now we are waiting with anticipation for the 'chips flying' video(s)... :thumbsup:

Speaking of chips flying.... one of my aviation buddies asked me if I was gonna name my machine shop "Flying Chips"... I asked him if he would seriously contract a shop with that name to make precision parts for his Piper Cub... no answer... :roflmao:


----------

